# When is Australia Day?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia Day falls on 26 January 2013 and is one of the more widely celebrated public holidays in Australia. The date itself relates to the arrival of the "First Fleet" at Sydney Cove in 1788 and the declaration of British sovereignty over the eastern area of Australia. The strong connection with Britain continues to this [...]

Click to read the full news article: When is Australia Day?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

And if Australia Day happens to be on weekend (like it is this year), we have one extra public holiday on the first Monday after that date. This year it is 28-th January.


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

Aussie aussie aussie - Oi oi oi!
I love Australia Day.
Only one more day and we can celabrate this great country 
I am really looking forward to it!

Cheers


----------

